# Adidas Powerlift 2 Weightlifting Shoes £63 - 30% off



## jhetheringt7 (Aug 13, 2011)

Evening All,

Thought I would share that Adidas has a 30% promo code (KB6B-OFYW-RM9E-TZFR) which brings the Adidas Powerlift 2 shoes down to £63, far cheaper than I can find anywhere else!


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Cheers bro. I'd feel like I was going bowling wearing those bad boys though!


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Just ordered a pair myself, good find mate and thanks for sharing 

Shame there's no other color options but I've got a home gym anyways.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

What's the sizing on these like?

Adidas tend to come up tight


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

sh1t sizes left

its ok if your a size 15 though


----------



## jhetheringt7 (Aug 13, 2011)

Heavyassweights said:


> sh1t sizes left
> 
> its ok if your a size 15 though


All the sizes are still in stock, you sure you're on the Adidas website?


----------



## jhetheringt7 (Aug 13, 2011)

Prince Adam said:


> What's the sizing on these like?
> 
> Adidas tend to come up tight


I haven't got mine through yet but I will let you know how the fit compared to other shoes ASAP


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

jhetheringt7 said:


> All the sizes are still in stock, you sure you're on the Adidas website?


Your right, i went to the specialist sports fcukin ****.

Ill be getting a pair

Cheers


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

What are these like

I've read mixed reviews

I squat barefoot normally


----------

